# How do I find out the year of my Kawasaki Bayou 220



## Mako22

I just bought an old Kawasaki Bayou 220 how do I find out what the year is? All I found was a VIN # on the frame which I think reads "jkblfba19wb729923".


----------



## Mako22

Let me answer my own post as I just found this online. Mine is a 1998 model, the guy I got it from thought it was an early 90's model.

The tenth digit of the VIN number indicates the model year of the vehicle. This applies to 1980 and newer, and is as follows:
a=1980, b=1981, c=82, d=83, e=84, f=85, g=86, h=87, j=88, k=89, l=90, m=91, n=92, p=93, r=94, s=95, t=96, v=97, w=98, x=99, y=2000, 1=2001, 2=2002, etc…


----------

